# JJC lens hoods



## drmikeinpdx (May 12, 2015)

I was looking for a lens hood for my Canon 35mm F/2 IS lens on Ebay. Found several retailers offering a line of lens hoods under the brand JJC.

The prices varied a lot among the various vendors, but all were very cheap, so I took a chance and ordered one priced in the middle of the range. It turns out to work perfectly! It has a little springy release button on the side that I haven't seen before. I think it's a nice touch. I have no idea if the Canon equivalent has such a button.

The JJC hood does mount backwards for storage.

Anyway, if you have been wishing for a lens hood but didn't want to pay Canon prices and didn't want to risk your money on an unknown brand, I suggest you check out the JJC lens hoods.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2015)

Most new Canon lenses have the locking mechanism for the hood. IIRC, it was introduced with the 70-200/2.8L IS II in 2010. 

The cheap third-party hoods generally lack the flocking on the inner surface of most OEM hoods to reduce reflections.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 12, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> The cheap third-party hoods generally lack the flocking on the inner surface of most OEM hoods to reduce reflections.



How many have you tried or researched? The 3rd party one hood for my 17-40L (to be compatible with crop) has the flocking and was still a fraction of the price of Canon's original. But I agree it's important to look out for this.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (May 12, 2015)

I have a JJC hood for my Fuji x100T and it works great. The OEM hood is not included with the x100T body and is unreasonably expensive. The fit and finish of the JJC hood are great. I have no complaints with it and it was a fraction of the price.


----------



## meywd (May 13, 2015)

if getting a hood for a 50 1.8 II or a kit lens, I would say get the best value, but if you are getting a hood for a lens like the 70-200 2.8 IS II, then the Canon ones are the safest option, I bought my 70-200 used without a hood, and recently get the OEM hood for $70, its really worth it, not a flimsy hood, its really built to last, and the locking mechanism is great.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2015)

meywd said:


> if getting a hood for a 50 1.8 II or a kit lens, I would say get the best value, but if you are getting a hood for a lens like the 70-200 2.8 IS II, then the Canon ones are the safest option, I bought my 70-200 used without a hood, and recently get the OEM hood for $70, its really worth it, not a flimsy hood, its really built to last, and the locking mechanism is great.



Yeah, sure...but can you get a Canon hood like _this_??


----------



## meywd (May 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > if getting a hood for a 50 1.8 II or a kit lens, I would say get the best value, but if you are getting a hood for a lens like the 70-200 2.8 IS II, then the Canon ones are the safest option, I bought my 70-200 used without a hood, and recently get the OEM hood for $70, its really worth it, not a flimsy hood, its really built to last, and the locking mechanism is great.
> ...



Well.... There is always an exception to the rule ;D


----------



## Frodo (May 13, 2015)

The JJC hood for my 35mmf/2 IS is great and fits solidly.
That for my 85mm f/1.8 is a cheap piece of plastic. Hard to think it is produced by the same company.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Most new Canon lenses have the locking mechanism for the hood. IIRC, it was introduced with the 70-200/2.8L IS II in 2010.
> 
> The cheap third-party hoods generally lack the flocking on the inner surface of most OEM hoods to reduce reflections.


I have bought JJC hoods for my non-L Canon lenses and always be satisfied with the performance. Some have come with the inner flocking and others not.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 13, 2015)

A lens hood isn't rocket science. 
They're pretty basic things, so as long as it fits well, has flocking on the inside and doesn't vignette, get the cheapest one you can.

I have a couple of cheap Chinese hoods, and they work just as well as the ones that came with my L lenses.


----------



## NorbR (May 13, 2015)

I have JJC lens hoods for my EF-M lenses (not only are the OEM hoods stupidly expensive, they're also hard to find here for these lenses for some reason ...)

I wouldn't sing many praises about them, but they do their job. Good fit. No flocking, but they're ribbed on the inside. Cheap in every sense of the word, which I'm perfectly fine with.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 13, 2015)

NorbR said:


> I have JJC lens hoods for my EF-M lenses (not only are the OEM hoods stupidly expensive, they're also hard to find here for these lenses for some reason ...)
> 
> I wouldn't sing many praises about them, but they do their job. Good fit. No flocking, but they're ribbed on the inside. Cheap in every sense of the word, which I'm perfectly fine with.



I have the OEM hood for the M18-55, it's not flocked.


----------

